# An 175-years-or-more old Pre-Modern Japanese WG Horror tale?



## John Smith (Aug 27, 2016)

During a session of vague peregrination across the Web, I finish by discovering in some random Wikia forum a nineties manga - I couldn't remember about its title as it barely preoccupy me - about a female exorcist passing her time to investigate about supernatural police or medical cases which only her could really intervene then, surprisingly, fell on a page describing a chapter from that same manga about an average-sized woman mysteriously infected by what they call the Nebutori, a yokai disease (just for your general culture, a yokai is a vague kind of mythological demonic creatures from indigenous Japanese folklore) which affects only women in causing them to fattening instanteanously overnight while sleeping 'till getting them gargantuanly speaking obeses. Like litteraly.

Surprized by its lot of strangeful similarities with so much many contemporary-era Fantasy, S.-F. , Gothic or Supernatural genre fictionnal WG novels - but just as deeply annoyed by its nigh-exact lot of similarities with a WG fictionnal story I personnally written and even draw by sudden burst of idea nine years ago and whom I had the intention to publish... until tonight &#128529;&#128551; - I decided to push further my curiosity about that Nebutori thing.

So I've quickly found a blog specialized around a particuliar fringe of Pre-Modern Japanese folklore litterature - the 1841's Ehon Hyaku Monogatari &#32117;&#26412;&#30334;&#29289;&#35486; or "Picture Book of a Hundred Stories" - having exactly for subject "The Sleepy Fatty" tale where a man goes out to a town for doing a drinking club tour before to meet a gorgeous and slim young woman whom they pass the night both together then surprizes once time awoke he slept next to, I quote the blogger " 
an enormous mass of quivering flesh" .


There exists however different versions about that legendary female-only disease (which let us be clear if it may really exists, it will likely one of the most lustest fantasies ever for most of overwillowy ladies lovers like us if it ain't that weird possession thing &#128530 . If you are curious, my information source about those tales are just below :
*https://hyakumonogatari.com/2013/11/29/nebutori-the-sleeping-fatty/

N.B. By the way should I, according your opinion, still publishing my old novel in spite my freaking sentiment to have more-or-less plagiarize by some-I-don-t-know-what-subliminal-pattern-way-or-Akashic-Awareness-Blackout-Thing-or-Jung's-common-subconscious-pattern-thing-or-past-lifetime-or-whatever-you'll-told-that an Edo Period mild erotic Horror tale? &#128533;&#128543;&#128560;&#128565;&#128563;&#128542;&#128530;


Envoyé de mon SM-G386W en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Yakatori (Aug 29, 2016)

Otherwise, as even the example of Monogatari clearly illustrates, you will have a pretty hard time getting published anywhere, let-alone the real satisfaction that comes from other people being exposed to what you've created.

Every writer comes up against this in some form or another, the challenge of _parallel thinking_. However, that's not what it's really all about, who said or thought of what-first. After all the world is filled with people with good-enough _ideas_. What most separates both art and the artist from everything and everyone else is how vision -> execution, projection, and ultimately influence. 

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o6KYKKvs9C0[/ame]

Consider, what do most people actually remember, carry with them? _The Epic of Gilgamesh_? Or...._The Book of Genesis, Noah's Ark, ect_....?


----------



## John Smith (Aug 31, 2016)

So, in another instance anything depends by the serial of both way and circumstances which touchs the reader, if I understood correctly.

Envoyé de mon SM-G386W en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## socrates74 (Dec 1, 2016)

I hit the link. You did much work for the post. Omoshiroi, brother.


----------



## John Smith (Jan 14, 2017)

socrates74 said:


> I hit the link. You did much work for the post. Omoshiroi, brother.


Arigato, brother.


----------

